# Pheasant Outlook for this Fall



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm wondering how the pheasants are doing, particularly in Southeast Nodak. Does anyone have any info?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

been wet and cold in the west...not a good thing.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Wet and cold in the South central. Looks grim for the Huns. I have a couple pair on my place and they have no chicks. Saw one hen pheasant with 3 chicks and have been seeing several hens hanging around roosters again so that is not a good thing.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, I think we will be fine...Loss of CRP is more disturbing. I'm sure we'll have a few of these to chase around.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

NDG&F just released an initial report on crowing counts.

http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/2010/06/100609.html

Lower numbers, but better hope for brood survival with warmer spring and summer than last year. I'm out west this week, and am amazed at how green everything is from Bowman up to Watford City, the moisture has created some great rearing cover and an abundance of insects for early protien. The G&F suggests that the recent rains may have damaged broods only in localized areas.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

njsimonson said:


> NDG&F just released an initial report on crowing counts.
> 
> http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/2010/06/100609.html
> 
> Lower numbers, but better hope for brood survival with warmer spring and summer than last year. I'm out west this week, and am amazed at how green everything is from Bowman up to Watford City, the moisture has created some great rearing cover and an abundance of insects for early protien. The G&F suggests that the recent rains may have damaged broods only in localized areas.


I've heard the same thing of lower numbers. The reason is for the harsh winter 2 years ago that killed multiple young birds. Hoping this turns for the better. I didn't hear anything about eastern or wester ND this was generalized.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Was in Enderlin area last week for work and saw 4 roosters and 3 hens and that was just from hwy 46. I think all the corn left standing last winter helped with the survival rates a little bit.


----------

